# Rims: Kinlin XR-300 or Edge 45 clincher



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

OK, I'm in wheel choice paralysis mode and need the collective wisdom of this forum. Here's my situation: 

I'm a 41 year old former Cat 3 (was stronger than average and on my way to Cat 2 before a baby boom started at home). I am 6'0" and weigh 175-180. I'm a diesel, not a sprinter, but I like stiff bikes and components. I'm in the process of completely re-furbishing my 2002 Merckx Team SC with new components, including wheels. I plan to start racing again next year, though this time in Masters A or B classes and just doing 8-12 crits and short road races per year. In other words, I'm not going to be too serious about it this time around. By the way, my experience with other wheels is highlighted by 2002-era Zipp 404 tubulars (IMO a bit flexy laterally, but very fast in all other respects...I liked them overall) and 2004 Ksyrium SL2s (IMO stiff and responsive, but otherwise nothing special). 

So hub choice aside, I am torn between having a custom wheelset built on Kinlin XR-300 rims vs. Edge 45 clinchers. 

My question: Is it worth roughly $1500 extra to get Edge rims? Specifically, will STIFFNESS (and maybe other aspects of road feel) and AERODYNAMICS be *significantly* better...given my situation as described in the paragraph above? 

Thanks (again) for your advice.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

In all honesty the answer is how big a deal is the $ to you...
The Edge wheels will be slightly stiffer, about 50 grams lighter assuming you use the same hubs, add significantly more bling, and a little bit more aero.(see link below)
https://accel10.mettre-put-idata.ov...sts-Acheteur/base-de-donnees/aero_english.jpg

Are the Edge wheels nicer? Yes. Is it worth 1500$? Maybe, it depends on what its worth to you. You cannot go wrong with either set of wheels.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

...a little bit more aero.(see link below)
[url said:


> https://accel10.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/0/02/72/10/Tests-Acheteur/base-de-donnees/aero_english.jpg[/url]


I've studied that graphic (plus the other tests that gentleman did...wish the bearing resistance part would get done someday too). Anyway, is one of those wheels built on Edge rims, or are you suggesting generally that alloy rims of 30mm-ish depth will absorb 5-8 more watts vs. 50mm-ish rims?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> or are you suggesting generally that alloy rims of 30mm-ish depth will absorb 5-8 more watts vs. 50mm-ish rims?


That is what I was getting to.
If you want the lowest rolling resistance hubs the ALchemy ELF/ORC have the lowest resistance have ever seen.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

For the 30mm Kinlins with aero spokes look at the AC420 and Ritchey Pros in the middle of the screen. A typical 50mm rimmed wheel would save ~2W... at 50 km/hr... maybe 0.1-0.2 mph on your top end.

BTW... bearing resistance with decent hubs is very tiny. Look at tires and tubes for a more significant difference.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Or just buy some ROL Race SLs. $589 for 30mm Kinlin hoops, DT Aerolite spokes and smooth hubs.

Mine weigh 1540 and are nearly as fast and far more comfy than my 50mm carbon wheels.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

if you're racing crits regularly, get the ones you can afford to replace.

the xr-300 is a fantastic rim, and supremely affordable. it would be my choice were i in your shoes. a rare instance of strong / light / cheap...you can get a dozen for the price of a single edge. no brainer. up the spoke count a bit, crossed in the rear, and you'll have a plenty stiff wheel.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> Or just buy some ROL Race SLs. $589 for 30mm Kinlin hoops, DT Aerolite spokes and smooth hubs.


Who makes Rol's hubs?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Wines of WA said:


> Who makes Rol's hubs?


I am not sure who makes the hubs but I think that they are an outsourced ROL design that is made in Asia.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I like my XR300s, but I really want some Edge 45s, 68s, or 45/68 combo. Once I get some more money I guess.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I am not sure who makes the hubs but I think that they are an outsourced ROL design that is made in Asia.


Yeah, but they're dead ass smooth and not terribly heavy. Mine are great and when his new wheelset is released, I'll have the first set...won't tell you what it is though...secret...


----------

